
How to think about breaking up big tech - onemoresoop
https://theintercept.com/2019/04/01/elizabeth-warren-tech-regulation-2020/
======
MaupitiBlue
My understanding is that Facebook is a message board where every user gets
their own board, and that your homepage includes posts from your contact’s
boards?

If so, how do you “break up” Facebook? Follow the AT&T model and and divide it
regionally? Or maybe 2? One for people with last names a-m, and a second for
n-z?

